# World Community Grid: 11th Birthday Challenge



## Terminator_1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Dear members of TECHPOWERUP,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22th 2015 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids 11th birthday:








We would like to invite TECHPOWERUP to participate in the challenge and hope that your team and many members of your team will be joining and participting this event.
!!Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!!
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7496

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here.http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html


Your participation is very much appreciated.

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2015)

Terminator_1 said:


> We would like to invite TECHPOWERUP to participate in the challenge



Looking forward to it! 

Your welcome to join ours as well (10/16 thru 10/23)
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7518


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2015)

Exciting stuff!


----------



## xvi (Oct 4, 2015)

Sub'd.


----------

